
Ask HN: Tips for a budget smartphone? - haaen
Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;m looking for a cheap allround smartphone. No specific requirements. I&#x27;d like to spend less than 60 dollars.<p>Any recommendations?
======
nfriedly
There aren't really any _good_ choices in that price range, your options are
basically rubbish or old. Out of the two, I'd probably pick old and recommend
something like an iPhone 4s or a Nexus 4 (used - check
[http://swappa.com](http://swappa.com))

If new is important, check out [http://tracfone.com](http://tracfone.com) \-
they have Android's as cheap as $20 (and worth every penny!)

